# Could my Hedgehog be blind



## lenalena111 (May 1, 2010)

Ok, maybe I'm being paranoid, but just the other day I was playing with my hedgehog, and I noticed something odd. When my hand would come towards her face, she wouldn't blink or anything, and when my hand actually touched her face, she would make that huffing/hissing noise. It was like she didn't see my hand coming. But then, I thought maybe I was just being paranoid, because when she is walking, if I put my hand or arm in front of her to stop her, she stops and acts like she sees it. 
But THEN, I realized something else. When I hold her, she is almost always squirmy, but it's like she has no concept of height. Like she will try to run off my arm if I am standing up holding her. Or she will try to go off the edge of the couch. Luckily, I'm always able to stop her. But is this normal for hedgehogs, this inability to sense when they are high up and the danger of falling. I know my rats and hamsters always seemed to stay on my arm and know not to fall off. 
I know hedgehogs have poor vision to begin with, but I just wanted to check. I've always found it so strange that she has no regard for heights and falling off edges. Do any of your hedgehogs act this way too?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

This is actually the main reason why anyone who wants to have multiple levels in their hedgehog cage MUST confine all sides, as well as the ramp. They do, and will fall, the poor vision probably has a lot to do with it. Hedgehogs have fallen off multiple floors, and ramps, and come out with broken bones and internal injuries. Which is why we're here to keep them safe. ^_^

She probably smells your arm, thus knowing you're there. 

And don't worry, my boy tried to walk off my lap one time, because he was looking for a better spot to sleep. I was sitting at my desk, so he almost fell, I caught him with bare hands and propped him back up into my lap...then put him down in his playpen so I could run cold water over my hand :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most hedgehogs have no concept of edges or height and will run right off the edge of anything. There are some that if on something like a bed with a rounded edge they will realize something is different and stop. That is when they aren't going too fast and are able to stop. :lol:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie is like that child who likes to lean over the railing and look to see what is below. I need to watch her very carefully because she will lean over an edge and fall in a split second sometimes.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> And don't worry, my boy tried to walk off my lap one time, because he was looking for a better spot to sleep. I was sitting at my desk, so he almost fell, I caught him with bare hands and propped him back up into my lap...then put him down in his playpen so I could run cold water over my hand :roll:


That happened to me once. Catching those spiky balls really hurts! :lol:


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

my hedgehog is having the same problems, i hope she isnt blind


----------

